# Normal poop?



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

I've saved a great link to normal chicken poop pictures, that has been very helpful. I just wanted to know if this is normal intestinal line shedding or something more, and how frequently can poops like this be produced without having to worry. My RIR has been producing these occasionally for the last week or more. She is otherwise healthy, eating, shiny. Thanks.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Is your hen still pooping like this ? I would think that if its only occasional it would be ok, but if it were all the time I would look for signs of cocci.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Is your hen still pooping like this ? I would think that if its only occasional it would be ok, but if it were all the time I would look for signs of cocci.


What sort of signs should I be looking for? It's not every poop, but it's been on going every few days since I got her 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Here is a link to a blog ( one of my new faves  ) she explains signs and symptoms.

http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2012/12/coccidiosis-what-backyard-chicken.html


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you, I have seen her blog. So, are 23 week olds considered chicks? It seems so much of what I read refers to chicks. Can I buy these meds and administer as a preventative or should a fecal float be done first? I have sand in the coop and attached run, I clean it 1-3 times a day depending on how long I'm out there. My yard for them is grass and soil and I rake it each morning, and dump the droppings. I do however toss them treats and they peck spilled feed off the ground. She shows no symptoms of being sick, other than what I'd mentioned earlier as to her being skinny in another thread. Not skinnier than when I got her, just in general and compared to the other two birds (she's a RIR). So, do I treat the water and where do I get this medication? Thanks do much, now I'm a bit concerned.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry I have no clue. I have yet to deal with a sick chicken. At 23 weeks I wouldnt consider it chick anymore, they are darn near full size by that age. I would assume if you see no other signs at all then it probubly isnt cocci. And personally I wouldnt give meds unless there is a dignosis. But thats me, I dont like meds and dont use them.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok, well thanks for opening my eyes to this. I'm concerned only because I can so readily feel her breast bone, but I'd imagine there would be other symptoms of illness before weight loss and she really does eat like a pig. I read about the breed and it is says that they have a "full, deep breast" but Peggy does not, you can feel that none pretty easily. I was thinking, my e she has a tape worm if she eats so so much and stays so thin, or maybe I worry too much. They get ACV and pumpkin which I've heard are good for digestive issues and worms. It's impossible to have chickens with free range of the yard and have every piece of poop picked up. I can't do anything about the soil that's here. Can anyone offer advice as to weather or not I should treat for something, even if it's not an issue? OR tell me that my RIR is breed correct as they are just skinny chickens? Really though, for a dual purpose bird, she doesn't have much breast meat at all.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

None=bone sorry about that


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Just curious, why do you pick up all the poop so often?


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Haha, I think it's because I'm so new to all this, I might lax up soon. Flies are something I don't want to deal with, I know it's not good for them to walk around in poop, and in the yard...I don't want my family or dogs tracking it around the patio or into the house.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Chickens are supposed to be relaxing! I think you should enjoy them more and worry less  everything will work out and they will be happy and healthy for you. If not its a learning curve and you start again but more prepared with a wealth of knowledge!


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> Chickens are supposed to be relaxing! I think you should enjoy them more and worry less  everything will work out and they will be happy and healthy for you. If not its a learning curve and you start again but more prepared with a wealth of knowledge!


Ahh, relaxing. I'll try to let up. I do enjoy them so much, would hate for anything to happen to them is all. I like proactive prevention. It's taken me almost two years to stop calling my son's doc with every sniffle, rash or cough. I guess this is much the same. Thanks for the sense talk, still I wonder if I'm missing a health concern :-/


----------

